# Operatore Socio Sanitario



## kry_zegna

Come si può tradurre in inglese la figura lavorativa che in Italia è quella dell'OSS, o Operatore Socio Sanitario? In pratica, tutti quegli operatori delle case di riposo, dei centri per disabili etc etc...


----------



## Murphy

Direi "careworker(s)"


----------



## rafanadal

Wouldn't it be more appropriate healthcare worker, if we consider the fact that this has become a more specialized type of job?
Or, even better, healthcare operator?


----------



## TimLA

Dalla prospettiva AE i dipendenti in una situazione così sono nurses, licensed vocational nurses, nursing assistants, medical assistants con un titolo che descrive tutti - "healthcare workers".


----------



## rafanadal

Actually Tim, OSS (Operatori Socio-Sanitari) cannot be called nurses because they perform a subsidiary role, they cannot administer drugs etc..
They are a new role in the Italian National Service, they are more specialized and they have to pass an examination to get their license, so they no longer limit themselves to the old tasks of cleaning and making beds in a hospital but their autonomy is still limited. That's why I think a standard definition of healthcare operators could be more appropriate, or perhaps, healthcare assistants or technicians.


----------



## flavjo70

Ho letto la discussione ma non ho capito bene quale sia la traduzione più corretta per l' Operatore Socio Sanitario. Figura professionale subordinata a quella dell'Infermiere Professionale che svolge attività di assistenza sociale e sanitaria soprattutto all'interno di Case di Riposo, Ospedali, Centri Diurni per persone diversamente abili, ecc...
E' giusto tradurlo con healthcare workers, social workers, careworkers o altro?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Flavjo,

In AE abbiamo:
Licensed Vocational Nurse (LVN) - 1-2 anni di studio
Nursing Assistant - 1-2 anni di studio
Medical Assistant - 1-2 anni di studio
Technician

Forse "Medical Assistant" - è "generale" ma più specifico che "healthcare worker".


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie TimLa per la risposta.

Secondo il mio personalissimo parere però la traduzione "Medical Assistant" è un po troppo generica considerando le competenze dell'Operatore Socio Sanitario in Italia. (Ammesso che la traduzione letterale rispecchi le competenze!).

Può essere che la difficoltà nella traduzione sia in parte dovuta al fatto che forse negli USA non esiste una figura professionale uguale o equivalente per competenze all'OSS in Italia.

Forse per capire bene quale sia la traduzione più giusta dovrei conoscere le competenze delle figure professionali da Te citate. Così potrei dedurre quale è più vicina all'Operatore Socio Sanitario.

Cos'è la sigla AE?

Grazie ancora per la risposta.


----------



## TimLA

Ok, provo.
Un "medical assistant" ha un periodo di formazione/scuola più o meno di un anno dopo la scuola superiore.
Può lavorare in un ufficcio di un medico, in una clinica, casa di cura, ma solitamente non in ospedale.
Può dare inezioni ai pazienti, cavare sangue, misurare segni vitale, ma non può fare "diagnosi infermieristiche".

Il livello di formazione di un LVN o infermiera è più alta, e tutte e due hanno più responsibilità.


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie TimLa.

Dopo la tua esauriente spiegazione sulle competenze posso dire con certezza che la traduzione sulla base delle competenze non è la più adatta.
Infatti in italia OSS Non può fare igniezioni ne prelevare sangue. Può invece aiutare nell'assunzione di farmaci oppure può aiutare l'Infermiere Professionale in altre mansioni. Può misurare i parametri vitali e assolutamente lavora in Ospedale. Il periodo di formazione Oss in Italia tra scuola e tirocinio è di 15-18 mesi.

Quindi a questo punto, secondo te quale può essere la migliore traduzione?
Forse healthcare worker?!

Tu hai aiutato me. Posso correggerti io su una forma di Italiano?
In italiano non è corretto nel contesto in cui siamo dire "cavare il sangue". E' più corretta la forma: "togliere il sangue" o più infermieristico "fare un prelievo di sangue". Nel caso di una donazione è usuale la forma "donare il sangue".

Grazie ancora.


----------



## TimLA

flavjo70 said:


> Grazie TimLa.
> 
> Dopo la tua esauriente spiegazione sulle competenze posso dire con certezza che la traduzione sulla base delle competenze non è la più adatta.
> Infatti in italia OSS Non può fare igniezioni ne prelevare sangue. Può invece aiutare nell'assunzione di farmaci oppure può aiutare l'Infermiere Professionale in altre mansioni. Può misurare i parametri vitali e assolutamente lavora in Ospedale. Il periodo di formazione Oss in Italia tra scuola e tirocinio è di 15-18 mesi.
> 
> Quindi a questo punto, secondo te quale può essere la migliore traduzione?
> Forse healthcare worker?!
> Dato quella descrizione, mi pare che "healthcare worker" sia preciso, ma troppo generale.
> Forse qualcosa come "Nursing assistant".
> In AE non abbiamo la stessa posizione nel campo medico.
> 
> Tu hai aiutato me. Posso correggerti io su una forma di Italiano? Sì! Sì! Prego!
> In italiano non è corretto nel contesto in cui siamo dire "cavare il sangue". E' più corretta la forma: "togliere il sangue" o più infermieristico "fare un prelievo di sangue". Nel caso di una donazione è usuale la forma "donare il sangue".
> E ti ringrazio!
> 
> Grazie ancora.


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie ancora.

Posso chiedere cosa significa la sigla AE?


----------



## TimLA

flavjo70 said:


> Grazie ancora.
> 
> Posso chiedere cosa significa la sigla AE?


 
AE = American English
BE = British English
AuE = Australian English

Tre lingue molto diverse!


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie per tutte le risposte!


----------



## flavjo70

TimLA said:


> Ok, provo.
> cavare sangue



Se posso rigurdo il verbo "cavare" in Italiano si usa per dire. "trarre fuori in modo più o meno rapido e violento. Nel senso di "scavare".
Meglio usara in generale i sinonimi: togliere, estrarre, rimuovere.


----------



## Mimi Quest

Operatore Socio Sanitario in inglese si chiama "HEALTHCARE ASSISTANT"- (in INGHELTERRA si chiamano così)

Healthcare assistants or auxiliary nurses


----------



## flavjo70

√2 said:


> Ciao
> 
> E' più o meno come ha detto Gandolfo.
> 
> Health Care -> assistenza sanitaria
> Social Care -> assistenza sociale
> Health and Social Care -> assistenza socio-sanitaria.
> 
> La figura professionale è l'operatore socio-sanitario (OSS).
> I corsi di formazione professionale sono "Corsi (di formazione) per operatore socio-sanitario".



Come si trduce in ingles la figura dell'Operatore socio sanitario? 

Io ho provato a tradurlo con auxiliary nurse o healthcare assistant. E' giusto?

Inoltre per indicare che lavoro come oss in una casa di riposo posso scrivere:
I'm a auxliliary assistant (healthcare assistant) at a rest home (rest house).

Grazie.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Flavio,

curiosando in un portale per la mobilità europea, ho visto che in GB sono richieste due figure professionali:
Healthcare assistant 
(home) carer.


----------



## flavjo70

Prima di rispondere in questa discussione avevo letto e già scritto anch'io (come puoi vedere) sul thread che mi hai segnalato.

Dato che non avevo avuto una risposta unica ma due versioni ho provato a scrivere anche qui. Al termine di quella discussione infatti c'erano due traduzioni che mi sono state consigliate e dovendolo indicare in una lettera vorrei capire qual'è la più esatta.

Healthcare assistant o auxiliary assistant?

Grazie.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mamma mia, Flavjo, è vero, non ci avevo fatto caso 

In attesa di pareri esperti, sembra che nel UK _healthcare assistant _e _auxiliary nurse_ indichino la stessa figura professionale. Prova a controllare questo e questo.
- I work as a healthcare assistant / as an auxiliary nurse...

(Non so come si chiami esattamente una casa di riposo per anziani nel UK.)


----------



## flavjo70

Grazie. 
Avevo pensato anch'io che le due traduzioni potessero essere simili ed indicare la stessa professione. Ma non ero sicuro. 
Grazie anche per la segnalazione dei due link. Ho dato un'occhio veloce e mi pare che il secondo link indichi che le due traduzioni sono simili o forse equivalenti. Ho qualche difficoltà a capire bene dato che non parlo Inglese molto bene. 

Comunque attendo anche per vedere se qualche altra persona mi risponde. Provo anche a cercare qui sul forum se si è già parlato di casa di riposo per anziani. Altrimenti provo ad aprire una nuova discussione.

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Rieccomi 

Avrei un paio di domande:
a) lavori in una vera e propria casa di riposo per anziani autosufficienti o in una struttura protetta per anziani non autosufficienti?
b) è una lettera di lavoro, per cui devi essere molto preciso, o ti basta dare un'idea generale del posto dove lavori? Assumo che la lettera sarà letta da un britannico, giusto?


----------



## flavjo70

La casa di riposo è per non autosufficienti ed io,in particolare, sono nel nucleo con Alzheimer. Al momento non mi interessa l'estrema precisione. Però non voglio nemmeno dare indicazioni sbagliate. 

Si da un britannico.

Grazie.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Allora, ho fatto una ricerchina e il sistema di assistenza agli anziani non autosufficienti nel UK oggi dovrebbe basarsi sulle _care homes, _che possono prevedere o meno assistenza infermieristica specializzata o altri tipi di assistenza specialistica. Nel tuo caso, probabilmente, sarebbe una _care home with nursing care_, ma per non entrare troppo nei dettagli penso che possa bastare _care home_.
Sempre in attesa di pareri più qualificati, direi:

I work as a healthcare assistant in a care home.

EDIT
Mi sa che ho sbagliato thread. Non avevo visto l'altro sulla "casa di riposo"


----------



## curiosone

I can't speak for specifically British terminology (although I have ascertained, through discussion/comparison with English language teachers from the UK, that nowadays there are far fewer specifically "British" or "American" words than there used to be - probably because of film and television), but I'd say "I work as a healthcare assistant in a nursing home."


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> "I work as a healthcare assistant in a nursing home."



Ciao 
Se la nursing home è solo per anziani, è necessario specificarlo? Non so: a nursing home for senior citizens / the elderly?

(Sarai anche tu sepolto dalla neve, immagino...)


----------



## Odysseus54

Per essere precisi, 'nursing home for the elderly' direi che va bene.  Per quanto riguarda il titolo, pare anche a me che i profili professionali siano un po' diversi.  Probabilmente 'patient care assistant' e' quello che si avvicina di piu'.  Poi , volendo,  si possono elencare le mansioni.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Odysseus54 said:


> 'patient care assistant' e' quello che si avvicina di piu'.



Ciao, Ody.
Quindi, ricapitolando, in data 11 febbraio 2012* l'operatore socio-sanitario italiano corrisponde (più o meno) al:
- _patient care assistant _negli Usa;
- _healthcare assistant _o _auxiliary nurse _in GB.

E come conferma Elfa qui (c'è un po' di dispersione ), una struttura protetta per anziani non autosufficienti corrisponde (più o meno) a:
- _nursing home_ negli Usa;
- _care home_ in GB.

* perché qui cambiano etichette che è una bellezza (ex ADB, OSA e non ricordo più che altro)


----------



## Odysseus54

√2 said:


> Ciao, Ody.
> Quindi, ricapitolando, in data 11 febbraio 2012* l'operatore socio-sanitario italiano corrisponde (più o meno) al:
> - _patient care assistant _negli Usa;
> - _healthcare assistant _o _auxiliary nurse _in GB.
> 
> E come conferma Elfa qui (c'è un po' di dispersione ), una struttura protetta per anziani non autosufficienti corrisponde (più o meno) a:
> - _nursing home_ negli Usa;
> - _care home_ in GB.
> 
> * perché qui cambiano etichette che è una bellezza (ex ADB, OSA e non ricordo più che altro)




Ho appena chiesto a mia moglie, che e' una RN ( Registered Nurse ) - quote :  " a Patient Care Assistant performs non-nursing functions : helps the patient move around, cleans patient, makes bed etc, no sticks, may take vitals, may administer drugs if prepared by an RN ".


----------



## Pat (√2)

Odysseus54 said:


> Ho appena chiesto a mia moglie, che e' una RN ( Registered Nurse ) - quote :  " a Patient Care Assistant performs non-nursing functions : helps the patient move around, cleans patient, makes bed etc, no sticks, may take vitals, may administer drugs if prepared by an RN ".



E' lei (o lui)!


----------



## flavjo70

√2 said:


> Ciao, Ody.
> Quindi, ricapitolando, in data 11 febbraio 2012* l'operatore socio-sanitario italiano corrisponde (più o meno) al:
> - _patient care assistant _negli Usa;
> - _healthcare assistant _o _auxiliary nurse _in GB.
> 
> E come conferma Elfa qui (c'è un po' di dispersione ), una struttura protetta per anziani non autosufficienti corrisponde (più o meno) a:
> - _nursing home_ negli Usa;
> - _care home_ in GB.
> 
> * perché qui cambiano etichette che è una bellezza (ex ADB, OSA e non ricordo più che altro)



Grazie mille per questa esauriente spiegazione che mi è molto utile.

Grazie anche al parere degli altri.


----------

